

Repealing California's Electric Skateboard Ban - dnetesn
http://reason.org/news/show/the-long-road-to-repealing-californ

======
r00fus
So essentially, the bill needs to address an amendment to the CA vehicle code
- can understand why it needs to very detailed - that code is thousands of
pages.

Personally, as long it doesn't make those annoying sounds-like-a-leafblower
unshielded two-stroke motorized skateboards more popular, I'm all good with
the goals.

